
DeepPrivacy – A Generative Adversarial Network for Face Anonymization - programd
https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.04538
======
programd
And here is the code repo:

[https://github.com/hukkelas/DeepPrivacy](https://github.com/hukkelas/DeepPrivacy)

